# A new cavs jersey?



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

Are the Cavs getting a new jersey? I just saw Nelly on MVT and he had on a white, black and blue cavs jersey that said clevland in script with red numbers. At first i thought it was some kind of throwback jersey but it said Miles on the back. It looked pretty nice. I was just wondering if that was gonna be their new jersey for this season.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*The team*

had an on-line poll to get the fans input on jersey colors, but I think it was just another way to expand the mailing list (as you had to fill out a form with address, e-mail etc.)

As for me, give me a young team with potential, and I don't care what color the jerseys are. Screw the retro-jerseys, or the hippest colors, just show me that the team is moving in the right direction, and is willing to pay the costs to maintain a winner.


----------

